# Setting Conversions



## talwynor (Jun 5, 2009)

While I will be running the campaign in the intended setting for my ftf game, I will also be running the game online as part of the Living Forgotten Realms under the new "My Realms" option.  Has anyone converted the campaign to a FR setting?  Any thoughts on the idea?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 5, 2009)

I found a previous thread on this topic.  Hope it helps!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/e-n-pu...rning-sky-campaign-saga-forgotten-realms.html


----------

